# AC operated counter



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Something about it screams 1930s. Great find btw.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Veeder -Root is still around, they may be interested in buying it from you.

*A History Of Innovation.*

For nearly a century, Veeder-Root innovations have met the petroleum industry's growing needs.
In 1866, the Root Company was founded in Bristol, CT as a hinge manufacturer. The following year, the company expanded to counting and measuring devices for production, textile equipment and census taking.
Almost 30 years later in 1895, Curtis Veeder, the founder of Veeder Manufacturing Company, invented a Cyclometer to record the miles traveled on a bicycle. He promoted the Cyclometer with the slogan, It's Nice to Know How Far You Go. The Cyclometer's success led to a full line of Veeder counting devices.
In 1928, the Root and the Veeder Companies merged to form Veeder-Root, Incorporated of Hartford, Connecticut, the largest manufacturer of counting and computing devices in the world.
*Pumping Up Sales Since The 1930’s.*

While the majority of Veeder-Root's customers used the counters to control manufacturing processes, in the early 1930s, one customer had the foresight to incorporate a Veeder-Root counter into his gasoline pump. This innovation introduced Veeder-Root to the petroleum industry and marked its beginning as a petroleum technology leader. These new mechanical computers allowed gas station attendants to "fill'er up" without having to calculate cash sales as they pumped gas.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Interesting, So it has to be after 1928, I think it wouldn't be to long before someone realized their was a much more straight forward way to pull a counter lever.

I wrote Veeder-Root and asked about it, but no response.


----------

